# Depersonalization youtube Cure series



## deadbeef (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello everybody ,

This channel describes an alternative method for depersonalization cure : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4B7w3RugQ3-kRSOrvjWbqw?view_as=subscriber

Regards.


----------

